# Who has stock of the wotofo sapor



## Eequinox (28/1/16)

Hi guys my trusty Sapor died on me today the middle post insulator crumbled to pieces has anyone got stock


----------



## Lingogrey (28/1/16)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys my trusty Sapor died on me today the middle post insulator crumbled to pieces has anyone got stock


I love the Sapor, but I so wish that Wotofo would fix that insulator 

http://lungcandy.co.za/product/wotofo-sapor-rda/
http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/rba-rda/products/authentic-sapor-by-wotofo-black

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (28/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> I love the Sapor, but I so wish that Wotofo would fix that insulator
> 
> http://lungcandy.co.za/product/wotofo-sapor-rda/
> http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/rba-rda/products/authentic-sapor-by-wotofo-black


me too i love this sdripper so much i will gladly pay for another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (28/1/16)

I have black and white in stock at the moment. 

Thanks for the link @Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 1


----------

